# Contract Question



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm just curious...what do you (breeders in general) do when someone that has purchased a puppy for you doesn't hold up to their end of the contract in regards to keeping in contact/photos, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If they don't keep in contact with me on their own, which really isn't a problem since 99% do, I just email or call them myself. Never had anyone refuse to communicate, just a few occasions where I have to make the initiative instead of them doing it.

We did have one person fall off the face of the planet, and apparently they moved leaving no forwarding information and no one knows where they went, and as such we completely lost contact. Rather upsetting, and quite a bit strange, but honestly, not much to do in that situation short of hiring a PI to track the person down.


----------

